# Comment récupérer les mails dans la boite d'envoi ?



## tophe630 (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour.

Lorsque je me trompe de compte en envoyant un e-mail, Mail essaye de l'envoyer pendant quelques heures avant de me dire que l'envoi est impossible et de me proposer de tenter avec un autre compte.

Y'a t'il un moyen de visualiser les messages dans la boite d'envoi en cours afin de les annuler, ou les modifier ?

Je parle bien de la boite d'envoi en cours, pas la boite des messages déja envoyés.

Je sais que dans Outlook, il y a un dossier "envois en cours" que je ne retrouve pas sur Mail.


----------



## twinworld (1 Janvier 2010)

Mail > menu déroulant "Fenêtre" > activité


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2010)

par defaut des messages à envoi problematique sont dans la BAL d'envoi
( en attente d'envoi qui sera effectuée quand la situation sera corrigée, quelque soit celle ci)

une fois activité d'envoi  arrêté (voir au dessus)

il suffit d'ouvrir cette BAL 
et de glisser les messages dans brouillon ( ou autre)


----------



## tophe630 (2 Janvier 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Mail > menu déroulant "Fenêtre" > activité



Merci bien, c'est ce que je cherchais, maintenant j'ai pu annuler l'envoi pour renvoyer à partir d'un autre compte


----------

